

September 26th is Petrov Day - AngryParsley
http://lesswrong.com/lw/jq/926_is_petrov_day/

======
danilocampos
My philosophy at work toward my leadership has always been "You're paying me
to be right, not to agree with you."

It's just an application of the golden rule, in my case. I want to work with
smart people who are confident enough to disagree with me.

Still, it's a much easier to position to take when your job isn't the release
of nuclear weapons. Bravo to Mr. Petrov and his substantial cohones.

~~~
known
I think politicians think in _priorities_ and not _right or wrong._

------
gaius
Spasibo tovarisch!

